# Comparing Springfield Champion (modified) .45 to Baby Eagle .45



## Explorer (Aug 5, 2006)

It's early in the comparison as I've only put about 200 rounds through each gun, but here's where we're at today.

I purchased the Springfield MilSpec 1911 for about $500 and the Baby Eagle for about $460.  I took them to the range and shot them side by side.  The Baby Eagle easily outshot the Springfield.

I took the Springfield to the gunsmith and had him do a hammer/beavertail job, a trigger job and add night sights.  I also added slimmer cocobolo grips.  The additional work added $670 to the Springfield's cost. 

I took both guns to the range again.  This time the Springfield easily equalled the accuracy of the Baby Eagle.

Today I went to the range and shot somewhat better with the Baby Eagle.

Again, I've only run about 200 rounds through each ... so the evaluation will continue.  In every case I've used identical ammunition in both guns.

At this point it looks as if the Baby Eagle is the better deal when one considers price alone.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 5, 2006)

Both are good firearms.  

While I don't own a Baby Eagle, I did have a CZ-75 chambered in the .40 (essentially the same gun for the most part), and it was certainly a very nice gun right out of the box.  I certainly agree that it has an edge over the entry-level Springfield Milspec. 

However, the fact still remains, that the Springfield has more potential, given that it is a 1911, after all, and that the customization market easily dwarfs anything out there for the CZ-75 (and their clones).  The Springfield Milspec could also benefit from someone tailoring a custom load just for that particular gun.  

Either way, it's nice to see that the .45 ACP Baby Eagle did well for you.  I may just have to pick up one of these babies later on, if I can just resist making another sword purchase...


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2006)

http://www.gunblast.com/RKCampbell_BabyDesertEagle.htm

For another different review of the Baby (Desert) Eagle

imagine my own inner embarrassment when I typed in Google: "Baby Eagle" and got a website with cute eaglet pictures...


----------



## Explorer (Aug 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> http://www.gunblast.com/RKCampbell_BabyDesertEagle.htm
> 
> For another different review of the Baby (Desert) Eagle
> 
> imagine my own inner embarrassment when I typed in Google: "Baby Eagle" and got a website with cute eaglet pictures...



<ROFL!>  I'm sorry man!  I wonder just how one might chamber a round in an eaglet.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 7, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Both are good firearms.
> 
> While I don't own a Baby Eagle, I did have a CZ-75 chambered in the .40 (essentially the same gun for the most part), and it was certainly a very nice gun right out of the box.  I certainly agree that it has an edge over the entry-level Springfield Milspec.
> 
> ...



I do have to agree that the aftermarket hot-rodding for 1911s makes them a lot of fun to customize. But it also multiplies their cost ... a lot.

Due to the thinner grips, and overall thinner profile, I tend to carry the 1911 more than the Baby.  I like the single action trigger on the Springfield better than the double action feel of the Baby.  However, when the Baby's in single action mode (cocked) ... I like both pulls about equally.

It seems to me that if cost was an issue the Baby (Desert) Ealge is the one to buy.  It's accurate and reliable AND only costs about 460 bucks or so.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, one important modification to the Baby Eagle (eaglet?) ... I always call Magnum Research and order and extended slide release whenever I buy a new ... um, Eaglet.  The extended slide release is absolutely wonderful and works with the 9mms, 40s and 45s.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 7, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> Oh, one important modification to the Baby Eagle (eaglet?) ... I always call Magnum Research and order and extended slide release whenever I buy a new ... um, Eaglet. The extended slide release is absolutely wonderful and works with the 9mms, 40s and 45s.


 
A nice addition for those who use the slide stop as a slide release.  Just be sure that it doesn't result in having a worse fit for the holster.  This really isn't much of a problem with most leather holsters, but with the hard Kydex holsters, the extra bulk can sometimes result in having a worse fit.  

I've always preferred simply pulling back on the slide to release it, since I'm primarily a Glocker.  I've honestly tried to get to like the extended slide releases, but in the end, I just don't like having to shift my grip around to use it.  To me, that part will always be just a slide stop.  

Still, there are many folks who prefer using the slide release to accomplish that task, and for those who do use this method, I'd certainly encourage trying one.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Personally, I can't stand extended slide stops, but I do use them as a slide release.  Usually with my left hand as not to have to shift my grip.

Jeff


----------



## Explorer (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually,  with my 'Eaglets' the extended slide release doesn't really take up any more space than the original.  I like them because I can get to the slide release with my right thumb from a shooting position.  I could see where it might be a problem with a kydex type holster ... but I tend to use leather or cordura (?).


s


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 7, 2006)

Can the Baby Eagle be carried in Condition 1 (cocked & locked) or does the safety strictly function as a de-cocker?  It's been a long time since I've handled/shot one so I don't remember.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 8, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Can the Baby Eagle be carried in Condition 1 (cocked & locked) or does the safety strictly function as a de-cocker?  It's been a long time since I've handled/shot one so I don't remember.



The safety disables the trigger, retracts the firing pin and decocks the weapon.  So you can't strictly carry it cocked and locked.  However, you can run with a round in the chamber ... once you disable the safety your first round is just a double action pull away.

I feel very safe carrying the 1911 cocked and locked.  I also feel very safe carrying the 'Eaglet' chambered and on safe.

I've mentioned before I prefer single action pulls to double action but, when the 'Eaglet' is in single mode ... it's about a horse apiece.  The 1911 is set at about 3 lbs and the 'Eaglet' runs at about 4lbs.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 9, 2006)

Back years ago when I got my CZ 75, I ended up choosing it over a Baby Eagle just for the fact that  I hate the slide mounted safety/decocker.  I've never been able to get used to reaching up for it.  Other than that, they are a good pistol.

Jeff


----------



## Explorer (Aug 9, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Back years ago when I got my CZ 75, I ended up choosing it over a Baby Eagle just for the fact that  I hate the slide mounted safety/decocker.  I've never been able to get used to reaching up for it.  Other than that, they are a good pistol.
> 
> Jeff



It's interesting.  I bought an 'Eaglet' .40 first, then I looked at the CZs ...  I can't stand the CZ safety but I love the Eagle's.

Funny.

I also like the way the Baby's feel ... they're heavier, and I like that a lot.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 9, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> It's interesting.  I bought an 'Eaglet' .40 first, then I looked at the CZs ...  I can't stand the CZ safety but I love the Eagle's.
> 
> Funny.
> 
> I also like the way the Baby's feel ... they're heavier, and I like that a lot.


That's why there isn't just one design out there.  Different strokes for different folks.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 9, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> The safety disables the trigger, retracts the firing pin and decocks the weapon. So you can't strictly carry it cocked and locked. However, you can run with a round in the chamber ... once you disable the safety your first round is just a double action pull away.


thanks, I couldn't remember.


----------

